# Piezas de robots



## ocierD (May 26, 2007)

Hola, q tal, de nuevo yo!. Esta vez les escribo para saber donde puedo conseguir piezas para armar a los robots, lo que pasa, es que estoy armando un siguelineas, pero no tengo ni idea de donde sacar las piezas (llantas, chasis, etc), miren quiero algo parecido a estas piezas (las de la imagen) bueno, espero que me ayuden por favor, se los agradeceria mucho.


----------



## shadowanime (May 27, 2007)

Pues yo me iria a los mercados ambulantes ("baratillo" en guadalajara,jalisco,mexico) o a los bazares ya que ahi puedes conseguir algun juguete viejo con llantas,  otra cosa, si alguien sabe que aparatos contienen motores a pasos (motores PaP) se los agradeceria mucho


----------



## ccencho (May 27, 2007)

Bueno los paso paso,los tienen las fotocopiadoras.... ,impresoras ,y ummmmmm algun otro equipo que trabaje con presicion.

Bueno  chaufas.........


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 27, 2007)

Fotocopiadores normalmente no tienen motores paso a paso.

El principal son las impresoras y disqueteras, aunque son de usillo.
Si lo que quieres son motores de gran potencia pero baja velocidad debes ir a chatarros y comprar limpiaparabrisas, motores de 12V y unos 5A.


----------

